# Honda GX Coils Always Dying?



## NoPaint (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you guys have trouble with Honda GX coils just dying?  I had a 5.5hp GX on my pressure washer...no spark.  I bought a stump grinder with a 13hp GX and its literally perfect in every way and then all of a sudden...no spark.  I ordered a new coil for the stump grinder but I can't figure out if this is just me or if this is a common thing.  Hopefully the new coil gets me back in business.  I can't imagine what else would cause no spark (low oil sensor could but its not that).


----------



## greg13 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have quite a few Honda's in the rental fleet. The only consistent problem we seem to have is the low oil switch. I don't think that I have ever seen a bad coil. You did try a new spark plug?


----------



## blades (Nov 17, 2012)

More likely the oil switch than the coil, same symptom no spark. Those low oil sensors can be quite finicky and you can not really trust the oil dipsticks as to amount of fill. If that sensor says low oil it grounds out the coil, so disconnect it then see and add a little more oil also. I fill them so that crank case is full to the bottom of the port where the dipstick is inserted( if it has one)or fill port. If this is a newer eng. with solid state ignition oil sensor is more likely culprit.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 17, 2012)

I have had no issues with my GX160 on my splitter, however I do not think I have a low oil switch on it, or if I do I dont know where it is at. was that a optional feature or standard on all GX series engines?


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 17, 2012)

Honda low oil alert vid:


----------



## NoPaint (Nov 19, 2012)

Can I unplug the low oil sensor and have the engine start still?  I thought that if the oil level was correct that the sensor wouldn't be the issue.  Before I slip on the new coil I would love to see if it will start without the low oil BS.  Frankly if it starts without that sensor it might not get that sensor plugged back in.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 19, 2012)

Unplugging the sensor will enable the engine to start if the ignition is good.  One of the first things I check.  But if this engine is one that runs unattended for a long time, I'd keep a working sensor in it.  Also, engines that operate on angles can be a real PITA with low oil sensors.


----------



## NoPaint (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I unplugged the black wire at the oil sensor and no start.

Unplugged both at the sensor and no start.

Installed a new coil gapped with a business card and no start.

Tried unplugging the oil wires again in different order and no start.

I pulled the plug and it is not sparking.  

Put another plug in and again made a visual check for spark and there is none.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a long shot but check the flywheel magnet to make sure it's still, well, a magnet.   Usually only a possibility with very old engines tho.

Also, disconnect the small wire going to the coil, at the coil, got spark?  Any chance the ignition switch is j-u-n-k or a wire has become pinched or rubbed bare?


----------



## NoPaint (Nov 20, 2012)

I will now disconnect that black wire going to the coil and try again.  This is a stump grinder so it only has a deadmans switch on the handle that you hold to start it.  By disconnecting that black wire from the coil that should eliminate everything possible failsafe in the system and tell me if its the coil right?


----------



## NoPaint (Nov 20, 2012)

Got it running when there is nothing attached to the coil.  If I attach anything to the coil it seems to kill it.  This is with the new coil.  Since it is a stump grinder I do need to be able to have the safety switch on the handle hooked up.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 20, 2012)

NoPaint said:


> Got it running when there is nothing attached to the coil. If I attach anything to the coil it seems to kill it. This is with the new coil. Since it is a stump grinder I do need to be able to have the safety switch on the handle hooked up.


Figure out where the circuit is grounded.  Disconnect safeties until the circuit opens, if that never happens, then look very closely at the wiring to see if it's shorted to ground somewhere.


----------



## NoPaint (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool thanks for all the help on this.  Without you it wouldn't have started.

It seems like I can't have anything plugged into the coil.  Could the new coil have a bad terminal or something?


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 20, 2012)

It's definitely in the wiring/safety switches.


----------

